
Europe Shuts Out Visitors to Slow Coronavirus - tpmx
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/world/europe/EU-closes-borders-virus.html
======
tpmx
BRUSSELS — European leaders agreed on Tuesday to close off their territory to
almost all visitors, shutting the door to most travelers for at least 30 days
as they struggled to arrest the rapid spread of the coronavirus on the
continent.

The leaders, meeting by teleconference, agreed to close off a region
encompassing at least 26 countries and more than 400 million people — setting
out on a long stretch of isolation unlike almost anything seen in modern
European history.

Exceptions will be made for European citizens and residents coming home,
although some countries were asking them to self-isolate for two weeks, in
some cases away from their families. Medical professionals and scientists will
also be exempt.

~~~
tpmx
Edit: This was incorrect. I blame the second largest Swedish newspaper for the
disinformation.

A least wrt Sweden: Apart from the exceptions (including transports),
travellers from other European countries will also be blocked to enter
starting March 19. (It's not just a block from the rest of the world to EU.)

